# New tweeter install...



## fast306stang (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got some DIY towers with some Dayton drivers and a pair of Tang Band tweeters. I wanted to change the tweeters to a pair of Diamond Audio tweeters to match my other pair of speakers, but the new tweeters wouldn't cover the old mounting screw locations. I wanted a decorative trim ring of some sort, I didn't want to deal with making or finding an MDF ring.

I spent hours at Home Depot, etc, and oddly I found a escutcheon that would be perfect! They come in brass and chrome, it's made for when you have to replace a doorknob and the new one is smaller. Awesome, right?!! Well, I got home only to find out that the bolt pattern on the escutcheon and the cutout fit the old Tang Bands PERFECTLY! So they obviously wouldn't work on the new tweeters, GRR!!!

I wound up using the centers from canning jar lids, you get 12 of them for like $2.50 at the grocery store. It took a little work and they're somewhat easy to damage if you're not careful. I did ding both of them a little on the install but I was just really in a hurry to have the install completed and give it a listen, so I didn't want to take the time to cut out another new pair.

Anyway, here's the pics:


----------

